# Solved: Wireless: Strong Signal, no Connection!



## khb (Dec 15, 2002)

I use my new Dell Inspiron E1505 for travel only. The wireless was working fine a month ago. Now I get an "Excellent" signal, but limited or no connectivity. The only thing I've done in the last month is update my Norton Internet Security. Can anyone tell me what to click to be able to use the wireless again?

Added question: I tried to do a System Restore to a month ago and it didn't take. Says it cannot restore. Did I turn something off?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

What are you trying to connect to? Do you think you could have malware?

how to turn off restore points & turn them on

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT...rc=sec_doc_nam


----------



## khb (Dec 15, 2002)

Trying to connect to an unsecured wireless network. The signal strength is Excellent, but I have "little or no connectivity." I would not expect to have malware on my computer. I keep my NIS 2006 updated and have not been on the Internet since the connection worked perfectly on September 10!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

follow these instructions 

Start - Run - cmd - OK and in the Command Window type
ipconfig /all


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Start - Run - enter cmd in field then click on OK

ipconfig /release then hit enter

once the prompt returns, ipconfig /renew then hit enter

close the window by typing exit at the prompt and give getting online a try...

Good luck...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks idowindows


----------



## Camlax38 (Dec 29, 2005)

renewing the IP address when he has a 169 probably isnt going to work for wireless.
Khb~ Few things I would check, First off what device are you connecting too, you mentioned a dell laptop is what your connecting from, if so do you have the broadcom card on it? If this is the case try updating your drivers as the broadcom card has had major compatability issues.

Next when you are connecting you said it is an unsecured wireless network, did you set this up yourself? If so make sure the device you are connecting too doesnt have mac filtering enabled.

If you havent tried rebooting the computer before connecting you can also go to start>run>control panel>administrative tools>services and find the one labeled wireless zero configuration.
Right click on this service then select restart.


----------



## Camlax38 (Dec 29, 2005)

idowindows said:


> Start - Run - enter cmd in field then click on OK
> 
> ipconfig /release then hit enter
> 
> ...


Another note to this when the IP address renews it should read something like 192.x.x.x it should not start as 169.x.x.x windows auto-configuration.
Also this is a good test to do to get a specific error to help trouble shoot the problem, If it returns a specific error like; DHCP server unavailable or Can not be preformed on something that is not a socket. 
If it does post that info here as well


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

You said you updated Norton, it could be the firewall is preventing you connecting to an unsecure network.
Check the firewall settings.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think bigbear is on the right track, try totally disabling NIS and see if you get connected. If that fails, you may have to actually uninstall it. If you're still not connected, try this.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## tdp2000 (Jul 13, 2008)

There's an old TV commercial in which a poor, frazzled computer user looks at the camera and says: "There's something about a straight answer to a computer question that makes you want to kiss somebody." I am going to try this simple (but deeply hidden) solution to the good signal, limited connection and let you know if it works. This wireless stuff is more complicated than chinese calculus.


----------

